# Lost my daughters LR pony on Monday - Devastated



## Marmi452 (25 February 2015)

She was our first pony and was adored by us all, she was 25yrs old, had cushings but finally went with Colic but it has happened so quick I don't think I have come to terms with it(in fact it seems like a dream). My daughter has lost her best friend and we have to tell her which we haven't done as yet. At the minute I am feeling lost, angry and devastated and to top it all off, my YO has already let my stable which has just made my grief even worse. We do have another 2 gg's (show pony for daughter and my cob) so in essence wouldn't need to replace in a hurry but feel like they have just jumped on her passing with a disregard to my feelings or plans for my daughter. The show pony is off to be backed in a month and will be away for 6 weeks so there will be a period of not having her own but we can cope with that. The YO is saying she was under the impression we would not be replacing but both me and my OH can not remember this conversation happening and I know myself well enough that I wouldn't of given the stable up in hurry as my instinct is to find another lost soul to love as I did with her. We have decided to let it go and keep with the 2 but not sure how I will be around the said YO who in a normal situation is fab. This is really a rambling post but as I have no one at work who understands all this ( non animal lovers!) i thought I would come on here....


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (25 February 2015)

I am sorry about your little pony, so sad and it happened suddenly, there is never a good time and you can never be fully prepared.
I agree the YO was unfeeling and to be honest she should have consulted you anyway, there is not much you can do about it, just try to concentrate on the others, it will be less raw in a few weeks.
[general hugs]


----------



## paulineh (25 February 2015)

I'm sorry to hear you have lost a good friend. I think the YO was completely out of order in  letting the stable They have not given you a chance to greave let alone to make a decision as to whether you were going to get another pony.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (25 February 2015)

Am so sorry to hear this.  We had a loan pony for my son who we had PTS.  He still thinks she went back to the owner but she had cushings and melanomas so we did the kindest thing.

We then lost a foal a few weeks later, that was truly devastating and watching his face dissolve into tears was heartbreaking.  I am sending you huge hugs.  I know how difficult it is. 

It does sound like your YO could have been a bit more compassionate though.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 February 2015)

Good heavens your YO was a bit quick off the mark!  Does she now owe you some livery money back?

I'm sorry to hear about your pony and hope that you can find a kind but honest way to tell your daughter what has happened.


----------



## Tnavas (26 February 2015)

(((((HUGS))))) so sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## honetpot (27 February 2015)

Our old pony died whilst out on loan, he was 22 and appeared to have a massive heart attack and was found dead in the paddock at the back of their house. We were sad to lose him but I really felt sorry for the little girl, she had waited till the end of the summer to get him and only had him about two months and her previous pony had died as well, life sucks.


----------



## poiuytrewq (6 March 2015)

So sorry, it's very painful loosing a horse. Children cope amazingly well and you may find that you struggle more. Hugs xx
Your yo I agree is a bit heartless.


----------



## Colouredwelsh (7 March 2015)

Without going into detail I can sympathise with you and totally understand where you are coming from. 

Your YO was harsh but they could argue they have a business to run. Fortunately my YO is a little more compassionate.


----------



## Marmi452 (10 March 2015)

Thank you for all the posts, it has been 2 weeks since we said goodbye and gosh it still hurts like mad but Poppy has taken it ok, she asks about Misty everyday but understands she has gone to her mum and dad in the sky. We are getting her other pony ready to go off to be schooled at the end of the month and she is away for 6 weeks so that will be a little hard to explain but we can visit after a couple of weeks. I am toying with the idea of getting another veteran but my OH thinks we just need time to grieve ( he is non horsey apparently!) see how Willow goes and re asses, YO in fairness to her apologised and did offer me a stable but have declined this at the min though she has said if I have a change of heart she will sort me out. Cant believe how much I miss the grumpy mare ... no one gives kisses like she did but we have wonderful memories to share and enjoy .. thank you all xxx


----------



## applecart14 (20 March 2015)

So sorry about the attitude shown by your YO.  Whenever I lost a horse my YO would wait a couple of weeks (whilst holding my stable for me) and then ask me if I wanted to hold my stable for a nominal amount until I found another horse.  This is the done thing.  What a shock for you on top of everything else you are going through.  Sometimes people can be very disrespectful and thoughtless with the way they come across.  They seem to forget that you are the client, and think they are doing you a massive favour by letting you stay on their yard.


----------



## nikkitodhunter (21 March 2015)

So sorry for your loss - I still vividly remember losing my first pony, who I learned to ride on and who lived with us into retirement. (She also had Cushings). Losing your best friend is so hard, at any age - it still makes me tear up to think of it too much even now!
But just be reassured, your daughter will have so many great memories of her pony and how much she taught her - it will get easier to appreciate those memories with time xx


----------



## Marmi452 (25 March 2015)

Well it has been just over a month since we lost Misty, my daughter is still struggling without her but to be fair to everyone on our yard is pulling together to make sure she is riding something most weekends, I have lost my mare for the time being as Prinny is her pony of choice to ride plus she is an absolute sweetheart and takes care of her little rider! on the up side we did have Mistys protege in the wings and she is off to be schooled and backed at the weekend in readiness to become Poppys best friend. Willow is desperate for a role and loves Poppy so hopefully once she is back (6-8 weeks) they can start their riding journey together, Willow is 5 Years so a tad young but has a temperament to die for and she loves little ones so fingers crossed all works as planned. Thank you for all your kind words and to be honest I think there will always be a massive part of me that will never get over my moo but as they time is a great healer xxxx


----------



## theot (5 August 2015)

lol from australia


----------

